# Clyde's Return to Physical Fitness Log



## Clyde (May 25, 2022)

I'm Clyde, a 59yo guy with a long ago past history of lifting and AAS use. I have done neither since the beginning of 2000.

In 2016, I was diagnosed with stage 4 throat cancer. The more technical version, squamous cell carcinoma of the right tonsil area. Stage 4, N0, M0. Translation:  large single tumor, stage4, that had not spread to lymph nodes N0, or metastasized (spread) to any other remote locations M0.

The treatment over the next few months involved a feeding tube, twice daily radiation treatments, once a week IV chemo. I survived the treatment but not unscathed. I was walking death, and it was several additional months after treatment before I could eat and get the feeding tube removed.

I've survived 5 year post treatment, which I had around a 40%  chance!

My medical insurance was sued twice by the SCCA, and lost in appeal. Insurance paid zero. This move ultimately forced me into poverty and huge debt. I've had zero legal income since 2017, went from a career in a well paying blue collar job, to whatever work I can find for barter/exchange, cot. Thankfully I have friends in the construction industry, looking for an occasional general laborer.

Fast forward to recent, thinking to myself, I've never felt as good physically, as I did when I lifted. Although I'm 59, fuck it, I'm get back into lifting and AAS to at least feel good mentally and possibly restore some of the physical.

*First real step into "Process Restoration" was blood work.* I converted the PDF to text, and edited out names, locations, etc. The formatting got a bit fucked in the conversion to txt. (Mods, trying code tags to eliminate forum formatting)

I have diagnosed hypercholesterolemia. My blood work from 2003 and 2004 show very similar lipids. I've not went through testing for FH. I've had none of the common physical manifestations of hypercholesterolemia. These extreme lipid levels are relatively unaffected by the typical diet and exercise fix.

A bit stunned that I still produce some T!

My oncologist warned me of potentially fucking up my thyroid gland due to the radiation. THS test results seem to indicate that.*

My fasting glucose levels are slightly elevated.*

I'd have guessed higher estradiol level based on 2003-2004 blood work. I'm thinking this may be too low now, possibly causing joint and tendon pain.*

* = Areas I'll get further testing done.






```
Quest Diagnostics                   PATIENT INFORMATION              REPORT STATUS: FINAL
SPECIMEN INFORMATION                [EDIT: Name Clyde]
                                                                     ORDERING PHYSICIAN
SPECIMEN: [EDIT: Number]                 DOB: [EDIT: M] [EDIT: D], 1962
                                                                     [EDIT: Name]
REQUISITION: [EDIT: Number]              AGE: 59
                                                                     NPI: [EDIT: Number]
Lab ref no:                         GENDER: Male
                                                                     CLIENT INFORMATION
                                    FASTING: Unknown
                                                                     Private MD Labs
COLLECTED: 05/19/2022 09:35AM PDT
                                                                     445 Hwy 46S
RECEIVED: 05/19/2022 09:37AM PDT    Clinical Info:
                                                                     Suite 29-214
REPORTED: 05/24/2022 08:05AM PDT
                                                                     Dickson, TN 37055


Test Name                                Result             Flag        Reference Range           Lab

FASTING:YES

AN UPDATE OR CORRECTION HAS BEEN MADE
TO NAME

FASTING: YES

hs-CRP
 HS CRP                               2.7             NORMAL            mg/L                       04

   Reference Range
   Optimal <1.0
   Jellinger PS et al. Endocr Pract.2017;23(Suppl 2):1-87.

   For ages >17 Years:
   hs-CRP mg/L Risk According to AHA/CDC Guidelines
   <1.0 Lower relative cardiovascular risk.
   1.0-3.0 Average relative cardiovascular risk.
   3.1-10.0 Higher relative cardiovascular risk.
   Consider retesting in 1 to 2 weeks to
   exclude a benign transient elevation
   in the baseline CRP value secondary
   to infection or inflammation.
   >10.0 Persistent elevation, upon retesting,
   may be associated with infection and
   inflammation.

Comprehensive Metabolic Panel

 GLUCOSE                                 108                HIGH        65-99 mg/dL                01

   Fasting reference interval

   For someone without known diabetes, a glucose value
   between 100 and 125 mg/dL is consistent with
   prediabetes and should be confirmed with a
   follow-up test.

 UREA NITROGEN (BUN)                  17              NORMAL            7-25 mg/dL                 01

 CREATININE                           0.88            NORMAL            0.70-1.33 mg/dL            01

   For patients >49 years of age, the reference limit
   for Creatinine is approximately 13% higher for people
   identified as African-American.

 eGFR NON-AFR. AMERICAN                  94                 NORMAL      > OR = 60 mL/min/1.73m2    01
 eGFR AFRICAN AMERICAN                   109                NORMAL      > OR = 60 mL/min/1.73m2    01
 BUN/CREATININE RATIO                    NOT APPLICABLE     NORMAL      6-22 (calc)                01
 SODIUM                                  137                NORMAL      135-146 mmol/L             01
 POTASSIUM                               4.5                NORMAL      3.5-5.3 mmol/L             01
 CHLORIDE                                106                NORMAL      98-110 mmol/L              01
 CARBON DIOXIDE                          23                 NORMAL      20-32 mmol/L               01
 CALCIUM                                 9.2                NORMAL      8.6-10.3 mg/dL             01
 PROTEIN, TOTAL                          6.8                NORMAL      6.1-8.1 g/dL               01
 ALBUMIN                                 4.5                NORMAL      3.6-5.1 g/dL               01
 GLOBULIN                                2.3                NORMAL      1.9-3.7 g/dL (calc)        01
 ALBUMIN/GLOBULIN RATIO                  2.0                NORMAL      1.0-2.5 (calc)             01
 BILIRUBIN, TOTAL                        0.5                NORMAL      0.2-1.2 mg/dL              01
 ALKALINE PHOSPHATASE                    92                 NORMAL      35-144 U/L                 01
 AST                                     22                 NORMAL      10-35 U/L                  01


                                                                                               1 of 4
[EDIT: Page Break]
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 ALT                                 31               NORMAL          9-46 U/L                  01
IGF-1, LC/MS
 IGF 1, LC/MS                        153              NORMAL          50-317 ng/mL              03
 Z SCORE (MALE)                      0.3              NORMAL          -2.0 - +2.0 SD            03

  This test was developed and its analytical performance
  characteristics have been determined by Quest Diagnostics
  Nichols Institute San Juan Capistrano. It has not been
  cleared or approved by FDA. This assay has been validated
  pursuant to the CLIA regulations and is used for clinical
  purposes.
 Z SCORE (FEMALE)                    DNR              NORMAL                                    03
Estradiol, Ultrasensitive, LC/MS
 ESTRADIOL,ULTRASENSITIVE, LC/MS     15               NORMAL          < OR = 29 pg/mL           03

  This test was developed and its analytical performance
  characteristics have been determined by Quest Diagnostics
  Nichols Institute San Juan Capistrano. It has not been
  cleared or approved by FDA. This assay has been validated
  pursuant to the CLIA regulations and is used for clinical
  purposes.
Testosterone, Free (Dialysis) and Total, MS
 TESTOSTERONE, TOTAL, MS             422              NORMAL          250-1100 ng/dL            02

  For additional information, please refer to
  http://education.questdiagnostics.com/faq/TotalTestosteroneLCMSMS
  (This link is being provided for informational/
  educational purposes only.)

  This test was developed and its analytical performance
  characteristics have been determined by Quest
  Diagnostics. It has not been cleared or approved by the
  FDA. This assay has been validated pursuant to the CLIA
  regulations and is used for clinical purposes.
 TESTOSTERONE, FREE                  67.7             NORMAL          35.0-155.0 pg/mL          02

  This test was developed and its analytical performance
  characteristics have been determined by Quest
  Diagnostics. It has not been cleared or approved by the
  FDA. This assay has been validated pursuant to the CLIA
  regulations and is used for clinical purposes.

Cortisol, A.M.
 CORTISOL, A.M.                       15.7            NORMAL          mcg/dL                    01
   Reference Range
   8 a.m. (7-9 a.m.) Specimen: 4.0-22.0

PSA, TOTAL
 PSA, TOTAL                           1.17            NORMAL          < OR = 4.00 ng/mL         01

   The total PSA value from this assay system is
   standardized against the WHO standard. The test
   result will be approximately 20% lower when compared
   to the equimolar-standardized total PSA (Beckman
   Coulter). Comparison of serial PSA results should be
   interpreted with this fact in mind.

  This test was performed using the Siemens
  chemiluminescent method. Values obtained from
  different assay methods cannot be used
  interchangeably. PSA levels, regardless of
  value, should not be interpreted as absolute
  evidence of the presence or absence of disease.

CBC (includes Differential and Platelets)
 WHITE BLOOD CELL COUNT               5.0             NORMAL          3.8-10.8 Thousand/uL      01
 RED BLOOD CELL COUNT                 5.59            NORMAL          4.20-5.80 Million/uL      01
 HEMOGLOBIN                           16.6            NORMAL          13.2-17.1 g/dL            01


                                                                                               2 of 4
[EDIT: Page Break]
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 HEMATOCRIT                  49.7   NORMAL   38.5-50.0 %              01
 MCV                         88.9   NORMAL   80.0-100.0 fL            01
 MCH                         29.7   NORMAL   27.0-33.0 pg             01
 MCHC                        33.4   NORMAL   32.0-36.0 g/dL           01
 RDW                         12.7   NORMAL   11.0-15.0 %              01
 PLATELET COUNT              302    NORMAL   140-400 Thousand/uL      01
 MPV                         10.8   NORMAL   7.5-12.5 fL              01
 ABSOLUTE NEUTROPHILS        3185   NORMAL   1500-7800 cells/uL       01
 ABSOLUTE BAND NEUTROPHILS   DNR    NORMAL   0-750 cells/uL           01
 ABSOLUTE METAMYELOCYTES     DNR    NORMAL   0 cells/uL               01
 ABSOLUTE MYELOCYTES         DNR    NORMAL   0 cells/uL               01
 ABSOLUTE PROMYELOCYTES      DNR    NORMAL   0 cells/uL               01
 ABSOLUTE LYMPHOCYTES        1210   NORMAL   850-3900 cells/uL        01
 ABSOLUTE MONOCYTES          455    NORMAL   200-950 cells/uL         01
 ABSOLUTE EOSINOPHILS        100    NORMAL   15-500 cells/uL          01
 ABSOLUTE BASOPHILS          50     NORMAL   0-200 cells/uL           01
 ABSOLUTE BLASTS             DNR    NORMAL   0 cells/uL               01
 ABSOLUTE NUCLEATED RBC      DNR    NORMAL   0 cells/uL               01
 NEUTROPHILS                 63.7   NORMAL   %                        01
 BAND NEUTROPHILS            DNR    NORMAL   %                        01
 METAMYELOCYTES              DNR    NORMAL   %                        01
 MYELOCYTES                  DNR    NORMAL   %                        01
 PROMYELOCYTES               DNR    NORMAL   %                        01
 LYMPHOCYTES                 24.2   NORMAL   %                        01
 REACTIVE LYMPHOCYTES        DNR    NORMAL   0-10 %                   01
 MONOCYTES                   9.1    NORMAL   %                        01
 EOSINOPHILS                 2.0    NORMAL   %                        01
 BASOPHILS                   1.0    NORMAL   %                        01
 BLASTS                      DNR    NORMAL   %                        01
 NUCLEATED RBC               DNR    NORMAL   0 /100 WBC               01
 COMMENT(S)                  DNR    NORMAL                            01

FSH and LH
 FSH                         4.3    NORMAL   1.6-8.0 mIU/mL           01
 LH                          3.4    NORMAL   1.5-9.3 mIU/mL           01

Thyroid Panel with TSH
 T3 UPTAKE                   30     NORMAL   22-35 %                  01
 T4 (THYROXINE), TOTAL       6.1    NORMAL   4.9-10.5 mcg/dL          01
 FREE T4 INDEX (T7)          1.8    NORMAL   1.4-3.8                  01
 TSH                         5.98   HIGH     0.40-4.50 mIU/L          01

Lipid Panel, Standard
 CHOLESTEROL, TOTAL          354    HIGH     <200 mg/dL               01
 HDL CHOLESTEROL             42     NORMAL   > OR = 40 mg/dL          01
 TRIGLYCERIDES               171    HIGH     <150 mg/dL               01
 LDL-CHOLESTEROL             278    HIGH     mg/dL (calc)             01


                                                                                               3 of 4
[EDIT: Page Break]
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

LDL-C levels > or = 190 mg/dL may indicate familial
  hypercholesterolemia (FH). Clinical assessment and
  measurement of blood lipid levels should be
  considered for all first degree relatives of
  patients with an FH diagnosis.
  For questions about testing for familial
  hypercholesterolemia, please call Quest Genomics
  Client Services at 1.866.GENE.INFO.
  Jacobson T, et al. J National Lipid Association
  Recommendations for Patient-Centered Management of
  Dyslipidemia: Part 1 Journal of Clinical Lipidology
  2015;9(2), 129-169.
  Reference range: <100

  Desirable range <100 mg/dL for primary prevention;
  <70 mg/dL for patients with CHD or diabetic patients
  with > or = 2 CHD risk factors.

  LDL-C is now calculated using the Martin-Hopkins
  calculation, which is a validated novel method providing
  better accuracy than the Friedewald equation in the
  estimation of LDL-C.
  Martin SS et al. JAMA. 2013;310(19): 2061-2068
  (http://education.QuestDiagnostics.com/faq/FAQ164)

 CHOL/HDLC RATIO                      8.4             HIGH           <5.0 (calc)               01
 NON HDL CHOLESTEROL                  312             HIGH           <130 mg/dL (calc)         01

   Non-HDL level > or = 220 is very high and may indicate
   genetic familial hypercholesterolemia (FH). Clinical
   assessment and measurement of blood lipid levels
   should be considered for all first-degree relatives
   of patients with an FH diagnosis.

  For patients with diabetes plus 1 major ASCVD risk
  factor, treating to a non-HDL-C goal of <100 mg/dL
  (LDL-C of <70 mg/dL) is considered a therapeutic
  option.

Dihydrotestosterone
 DIHYDROTESTOSTERONE, LC/MS/MS       31                NORMAL        12-65 ng/dL               03

  This test was developed and its analytical performance
  characteristics have been determined by Quest Diagnostics
  Nichols Institute San Juan Capistrano. It has not been
  cleared or approved by FDA. This assay has been validated
  pursuant to the CLIA regulations and is used for clinical
  purposes.

Performing Laboratory Information:

[EDIT: Names, Locations]
01: Quest Diagnostics
02: Quest Diagnostics
03: Quest Diagnostics
04: Quest Diagnostics
                                                                                            4 of 4
[code/]
```


----------



## Brum (May 25, 2022)

Wow, sounds like you have had it very shitty for a good few years.

If nothing else, just working out 3 to 5 times per week should give your mental health a significant boost which is a pretty major improvement on life quality.

Getting back into things after major injury or illness takes a lot of will power to keep it going especially after a long period of time and age has crept up on you.

Looking at the weights i was using 7 years ago to what im using now seemed a backward step so upped the weights too early and tore a rotator cuff, that was 18 months ago and ive only just managed to get back to the same level before the tear.  Lesson learned not to rush and the older i get (50)  i have to adjust both weights and movements.



I wish you all the best in your journey back to fitness and that your health and luck changes positively.


----------



## Clyde (May 25, 2022)

Brum said:


> Looking at the weights i was using 7 years ago to what im using now seemed a backward step so upped the weights too early and tore a rotator cuff, that was 18 months ago and ive only just managed to get back to the same level before the tear.  Lesson learned not to rush and the older i get (50)  i have to adjust both weights and movements.


Thanks for the kind words Brum.

Appreciate the advise on just working out and going in slow as well. That's exactly what I'm thinking now. Split muscle group workouts only once a week natural, see how I feel physically, while monitoring bloods. See if I can build up some strength and have decent muscle recuperation over time without tearing myself up in the process. Curious if I can get my old man T levels to respond positively to the work outs as well.

*TLDR version stop here. Long version proceeding.*

I was actually expecting the bloods to indicate hypogonadism, and starting TRT. These results have changed my initial plans. Although my T is in the lower range, I'll see how things go naturally for 6 mo to a year  before I jump back into gear. 

Long term I'm thinking now, possibly shorter around 8 week cycles with PCT. More time off than on gear. This is the protocol I used 20  years ago with pretty solid results and long term permanent gains until cancer took them.

I've also pretty much accepted everything that's happened at his point, and actually question myself, reflecting back upon my previous wage slavery lifestyle. I've had a rough go, but also had a lot of luck with shit falling into place. Managed to keep above ground, keep my home and property through it all. I'm 95% complete on building a new small rental home with savings for a small steady future base income. I'll keep the side hustle jobs going as long as I continue to get calls.

Took some time and effort, but steadily climbing out of the hole I fell into, and actually seeing daylight for the first time since everything went sideways!


----------



## Clyde (Jun 19, 2022)

OK, fuck all the boosting natural T production bullshit!

Started out by trying a small 250mg/ml weekly test TRT protocol. Threw in some masteron a few times because I'm fat, and may use it to balance out T to E ratios if needed. Also honestly just like experimenting with gear that wasn't available to me 20 years ago. Would have went with primo, but couldn't justify the cost for what I'll be using it for. I consider the Mast a poor mans Primo in this case.

Several weeks in and this is literally like a fountain of youth for me! Waking up with morning wood, takes only a second to get out of bed, and pain free. Energy and mood vastly improved. Joint and tendon pain vastly less. Getting muscle pumps after eating carbs, etc....

And my balls have already started shrinking noticeably, but fuck it. I'll give up my balls to feel this good. With 60 a few months away, I'd rather go out feeling great while being ball less, than in pain and feeling like shit!

I'll run bloods and post them down the road a bit to see how everything's doing.

I'm in process of getting my shop straightened out and reorganized to convert a section to a new weight room. Can't wait to start lifting again!

So this answers my question of should I go on TRT with a baseline T level in the low 400's. In my case, it made a world of difference in how I feel both physically and mentally!

I'm even considering before and after pics of my currently really fucked up looking physique. Thing is though, unless/until I considerably improve it, not a chance in hell I'll posting the before.


----------



## Clyde (Jun 19, 2022)

Keep in mind feeling this good not even treating my high TSH and bottom range t4 levels. Read high TSH has a pretty significant negative effect on lipids/cholesterol as well. I'm also considering metformin to see how much improvement It'll make on resting glucose levels.


----------



## Brum (Jun 20, 2022)

Clyde said:


> Keep in mind feeling this good not even treating my high TSH and bottom range t4 levels. Read high TSH has a pretty significant negative effect on lipids/cholesterol as well. I'm also considering metformin to see how much improvement It'll make on resting glucose levels.


The test raise it whats giving you the new lease of life. Cut the surplus drugs out, they will be making no diffrrence apart from costing you double. Double down on test e, as in buy double the amount so you have 12 months supply.

Just keep going at trt and start the weights as it will only give you even more positive results.

If you are fat ( bb are narcessists so we all think we can improve) then diet properly for 6 to 8 weeks with zero bullshit excuses while working out while on trt.

You will transform over those 6 to 8 weeks which will boost yoir self asteam   and people will start hating you as if you feel geat and have imrovud your appearance


----------

